
JUNOS (Juniper) Flaw Exposes Core Routers to Kernel Crash - jrossi
http://praetorianprefect.com/archives/2010/01/junos-juniper-flaw-exposes-core-routers-to-kernal-crash/?sms_ss=hackernews
======
devicenull
It seems like this isn't as major as they say. Sure it's a kernel crash, but
it requires a packet to be sent to a listening port. I doubt any core routers
have any ports open to the public internet at all.

~~~
Prefect
They are required to: BGP ports, Telnet Ports, administrative ports...blah
blah blah.

What will the router route without ports open?

~~~
devicenull
I had forgotten about BGP. Telnet and administrative access should be on it's
own private LAN. I really cannot picture anyone administrating a large router,
via telnet, over the public internet.

Ports don't need to be open on the router in order for it to route packets.

